# Props to Miami



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Good win.

Good series.

D Wade is a star.

Great coach in Riley.

:clap: :clap: :clap: 

:cheers:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Props to Dallas

Great 1st year coach Avery Johnson

After all, we went further than anybody expected, and we are still the Western Conference Champions.

A whole lot of talent, and there is always next year!

:cheers:


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I would rather us lose to Miami and Wade, which is my 2nd favorite team, than any other team in the finals. I dont even feel bad that we lost. I was hoping for an overtime though.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Next year is Harris' and Daniels' year to breakout. Howard will keep improving. We will be contenders for many years to come.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Props to Dallas
> 
> Great 1st year coach Avery Johnson
> 
> ...


Absolutely true, nobody expected the transformation from Run and Gun to the new style happen so fast and that wasn't the end of the road.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

There is one team I would rather have the Mavs lose to, and thats the Wiz cuz they are my second favorite team... and I dont think they are making the Finals any time soon. Unfortunatly. 

Congrads to the Heat.. .Thanks for making games 3 5 and 6 very memorable. :brokenhea


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Props.


----------



## B-Ball Fanatic (Jul 29, 2005)

:cheers: :cheers: :biggrin: :angel:  :clown:      
Heat Deserved it; mavs blew it.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

The Future7 said:


> I would rather us lose to Miami and Wade, which is my 2nd favorite team, than any other team in the finals. I dont even feel bad that we lost. I was hoping for an overtime though.


Same here.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Props to Miami for the ship and props to Dallas for getting so far when the haters said otherwise

Miami is one of my favorite teams but I am stilll crying


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Congratulations Mavs on a great season. NO ONE gave you a chance to get to even the Playoffs, let alone the Finals, but here you were.

You fought hard, even play good defense. But, in the end ... COACH RILEY orcestrated his team like a maestro. He had them ready for anything the refs might throw at them.

It was a worthy competition and no one can take that from you.

* Your Rookie Coach has learned something

* Dirk has learned that he MUST go to the basket with vengence; using his 3pt only when necessary. HE is entirely tooooo big to be standing around the 3pt line away from the contact.

* Cuban has learned something --- NO ONE, not even a billion dollar owner is bigger than the League, NO ONE

* Fortunately/unfortunately, the MAVS and the Mavs organization will be better for this experience.

*"YOU DONE GOOD"*​
Have a great summer ... next season is just around the corner.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I think it was Stephen A. He said that a loss can be a blessing in disguise, so I hope he's right


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Still can't muster up any congrats. 
Gimme till around September or October and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

TX_MAVFAN said:


> Still can't muster up any congrats.
> Gimme till around September or October and I'll see what I can do.


Why not move over to a more encouraging team like the TEXAS RANGERS?

LOL.. wait! Don't want you to throw up in your mouth again.

:biggrin:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I'm all about the Rangers. Not sure I can handle multiple post season let downs this year though, thats assuming we make it that far.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Great to see the Mavs fans showing respect to their opponents. It was indeed a great series, and despite coming up short in the end I think Dallas has proved a lot these playoffs. 

Congrats to a wonderful season.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Great to see the Mavs fans showing respect to their opponents. It was indeed a great series, and despite coming up short in the end I think Dallas has proved a lot these playoffs.
> 
> Congrats to a wonderful season.


Thanks YM.

Next season should be exciting, especially with TMac possibly healthy and Yao dominating. Western Conference will be very competitive.

:cheers:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

In my eyes it's all about Texas in the Conference finals.

PHX will be back with Amare but I dont think he will have near half the explosiveness he once had, with injury comes hesitation and that takes away from explosiveness which is all his game is.

San Antonio will continute to dominate a few more years and Rockets will be back with a good T-Mac.

I think it'll end up with Texas top in the rankings for the west (possibly NBA)


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I really hope Tmac comes back well. I want to see it get serious in Texas.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

With the lineup the suns have, ad with amare saying hes feeling better then he ever has, the suns will be No. 1 in the league, a texas team will be 2nd.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Pain5155 said:


> With the lineup the suns have, ad with amare saying hes feeling better then he ever has, the suns will be No. 1 in the league, a texas team will be 2nd.


You are writing off San Antonio Spurs because PHX gets Amare back? LOL

The future in Western Conference is impossible to predict, especially for a Heat fan.


----------

